# plastisol tansfer paper



## sandhopper2 (Apr 26, 2010)

I just got a M&M S912Flat bed printer and I would like to do 1 color plastisol transfers 
I have read that some people use bond paper , baking paper and others special paper 
What really works best do I really need to adheasive powder ?
I have some bucher paper I got from Sam's club will that work ? I hope so as it is real cheap 
Larry


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

There was a thread going, maybe a year back or so, someone printing on regular 20# paper. It will work but I would only try it for your own use.


----------



## sandhopper2 (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks Rick , I have tried standard copy paper Bond 70 
Looking for another I did not like what standard paper produced


----------



## sandhopper2 (Apr 26, 2010)

there is an old thread about clear transfer paper 
I can't seem to find a supplier for this , is it real ?
What I want to do is start very small and get this process down so it can be repeted again and again 
Larry


----------



## sandhopper2 (Apr 26, 2010)

I did a few transfers today with the roll of butcher paper from Sam's seem to work ok 
I just used an old screen I had already burnt for a shirt so the image is backwards 
So now I will burn a screen for this process and try some more 
I had to turn off one of the heaters and speed the belt up on the conveyor to get the paper with ink to come out at 200+ deg 
I think this just might work 
Just going to do some work t shirts for myself to start 
Already thinking of making a pallet for this to allow me to print direct to shirts also 
I will remove the vacume table and add the pallet and I will have a 1 color automatic screen printer


----------



## sandhopper2 (Apr 26, 2010)

Pressed to new Xtemp T-shirt today 
All looks good using the Sam's paper 
Now for the wash testing


----------



## sandhopper2 (Apr 26, 2010)

sandhopper2 said:


> Pressed to new Xtemp T-shirt today
> All looks good using the Sam's paper
> Now for the wash testing


The wash test was 100% good , I have the process down now 

I did a few hats yesterday using the Sam"s paper and my hat press 
I really like this process 
The Sam's paper roll is 18" how would I cut this to 15" 
I like the paper at 15X15 so if I get the whole roll cut to 15" it is less cutting of each sheet


----------



## Dtag1971 (Oct 2, 2011)

If you start doing multiple colors use Ultrastrip 3000 from ace screen supply. Its a coated paper on one side and shrinks very little. I just did a 4 color job and was pleased with the results. The only other thing I would recommend is run the paper througb the dryer first..... if you are going to do more than one color. And set up a good 3 point registration. Dont do a lot of choking and trapping on the design. Call ace screen supply. .... im sure they would send u some samples.


----------

